# Devils Lake Fishing Report 7/8



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Overall, fishing has been excellent on Devils Lake with most all presentations 
continuing to work. Anglers have been slip bobbering, pitching cranks, and 
trolling bottom bouncers with spinners or cranks. When pitching cranks esko's, 
#5 shad raps, & #7 countdowns have been the best. Trollers have been using 
hornets, reef runners, and jointed shads. Some of the better areas have been 
the trees in most areas of the flats, the Golden Highway, New Mil Bay, the 
trees off Bud Point, the north end of Six Mile Bay, the Ft. Totten area, the 
trees of Swanson's Point, the Hwy 20 area near Acorn Ridge, Stromme Addition, 
Foughty's Point, Birkland's Point, Skadsen?s, and East Devils Lake. Pike are 
being caught in with the walleyes in most areas. White bass have been showing 
up in the north end of Creel Bay, Penny Bay, Skadsen's Bay, and in Mission Bay 
near the 20/57 intersection. For you shorefisherman, the walleye and pike 
fishing's been good north of Minnewaukan on 281 & 19, the bridges of the lake, 
and the shoreline from the dike to Acorn Ridge to the 20/57 intersection. The 
best bite's been in the morning and evening hours. Good Luck & Good Fishing!!!


----------

